# Map Module Not Working (or there's a problem with the GPS coordinates)



## Laurence Heine (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm using Lightroom Classic CC V8.1 on MAC os 10.14 Majove  with an active subscription. I have just imported several hundred images that have been geotagged but they do not show a position in the map module. In the Metadata Panel, the GPS field is blank.

If I examine a sample image with Picassa, it shows these GPS Values: 
GPS Latitude: 34 2' 18.7" N​GPS Longitude: 116 11' 36.3" W​GPS Altitude: 1200.28​
If I examine the sample image with an Exif editor, it shows these GPS values:
GPS Latitude: 34.038539​GPS Latitude Ref: North​GPS Longitude: 116.193414​GPS Longitude Ref: West​GPS Altitude: 1200.275879​GPS Altitude Ref: Above Sea Level​
By my calculations, these GPS positions correspond exactly.

Can anyone suggest what is happening with Lightroom?

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 9, 2019)

Do you apply a metadata preset during import? If so, check to make sure the GPS, Altitude and Direction fields (in the Camera Info section) are NOT checked.


----------



## Laurence Heine (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks, Jim!

My bad. I realized that the geotagging was performed AFTER some of the images were imported, which explains why the GPS data is not present. I guess I have to manually add it as I can't reimport without losing the develop settings.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 9, 2019)

You could simply do Metadata menu>Read Metadata from File, but that also will wipe the develop settings. If you know where the image was shot, using the Map module to geotag the images would be the best bet, I guess.


----------



## Laurence Heine (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks again, Jim,
I'll have to manually copy the GPS location from the Exif data, as I spent all day yesterday editing several hundred images. I forgot that at Import, Lightroom copies the photo and Exif data rather than reading it live. Hopefully, in the future I'll remember to geotag the images before I import them.


----------

